# Santander Ferry next August - how soon do I need to book



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

We are going to Festival in Portugal next August and have set dates. Does anyone know how soon I need to think about booking to get it at a decent price. Do they go up much before Christmas?

We need to get another couple to come with us to share the ferry costs and it might take a while to get that sorted.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We book before Xmas for the Dutch Whitsun trip, I'd suggest getting in before the end of January, and try and get a discount code if any are available.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Two years ago we booked in May to go away in August. The price when we booked was the same as when I first looked in January. I don't think Brittany Ferries discount at all so their prices are the same whenever you book. The problem you may have if you leave it too late is getting the cabin of your choice. The outside ones always go first and if you are thinking of a Commodore Class cabin you have to get in really early. As Peter said, before you book, post on here for a discount code from someone who has a Club Spain membership with Brittany Ferries. There are plenty on here who are willing to oblige and it will get you a 10% discount. 

Caulkhead


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

you can use my code. s0016r.

any problems pm me. thank you.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks chaps, useful stuff, and thanks to the two people who have given me discount codes, looks like it will be nearer £1300 with the cabin....


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Book now. It wont go up. You only pay £25 deposit. You can add the extra passengers as and when.

Not only may prices go up, but cabin availability will be less if you leave it.

We travel with dogs in pet friendly cabins to Bilbao and the cabins go within days of booking opening


----------

